# another what do i have thread



## jackbauersmom (Feb 17, 2013)

picked this up yesterday on a trip.  just know that it is awesome looking and old.  love the look of old bikes.  things i know (or think i know or have been told).  has skip tooth heart chainring, appears to have heavy duty spokes, "flying star" badge, variable speed hub?, fenders are aluminum (meaning not original).  know it's old, but not exact date.  any info and all info is much appreciated.  if this is the wrong place i apologize and please move.  thanks


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 17, 2013)

Schwinn dx I do believe.

For the most part


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like DX, weirdest struts I've ever seen tho.... good thing it has snow tires!


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Feb 17, 2013)

*Not a schwinn dx*

Look at the rear tubes.
Schwinn had two welded at the seat post.
That one has one tube.
Has the ears for a drop stand.
1939 DX had then but has a straight down tube.
That one is curved.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Nope*

I can say for sure that is definitely not a Schwinn. The rear dropouts are a dead giveaway.

How about a Hawthorne?


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 17, 2013)

*Not a Schwinn*

Doesn't look like a Schwinn to me. '39 was the only year with the built in dropstand ears, but it would have a straight downtube. Unless its a '40 with carry over rear dropouts? The fork is definitely not Schwinn, but the wheels, especially the front with hi-flange hub appear to be Schwinn. Looks cobbled to me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 17, 2013)

*?*

Challenger? Weird how the seat attaches..


----------



## jkent (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought it might be a columbia biult bicycle. But it's not a columbia sprocket.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 17, 2013)

you guys crack me up. ok the bike is a total pieced together mutt. a little of this a little of that. the frame is a prewar Monark, there should be an aluminum tag under the crank hanger which will verify this. even if the tag is missing it still verifies it.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 17, 2013)

I like the tires!


----------



## jackbauersmom (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks for all the replies. would there be any more pics that would be helpful to get some more answers? there is no aluminum tag under the crank.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2013)

nope, here's a photo of a 1941 Monark so you can see the bike in proper trim. this gets you close on the year, it could be a year or so either way of this.


----------



## jackbauersmom (Feb 18, 2013)

thanks, that is the closest looking frame I have seen.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2013)

here's one a few years newer for sale on ebay. they used that basic frame for years. people usually call it a Rocket because that was the most common model it was used on. yours has the prewar drop outs on the rear so it's definitely early '40's.  and for sure your's is a Monark, not maybe.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181083795162


----------

